
Macron's tech visa is designed to make France better for startups than the US - IsaakTech
https://qz.com/1016742/emmanuel-macrons-new-tech-visa-is-designed-to-make-france-more-friendly-for-startups-than-the-us-or-uk/
======
camus2
Lol,

Start by eliminating all these useless laws and regulations that make
entrepreneurship a nightmare, start lowering taxes on small businesses and
start-ups then we'll talk. In France you will get taxed well before making
your first cent of revenue.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Italy has the same hostility toward small businesses. Legislation is way too
favorable to large companies and incumbents. Until that changes, it'll take
more than a visa to be a magnet for startups.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
Its not hostility... Its how do you think your streets, and roads, and all the
other things that created your modern society are paid for. Anti Tax is a
sham. You want to just avail of everything free and not chip in for it? Would
you rather be nickle and dimed for every single thing?

~~~
tracker1
They don't have property taxes, vehicle licensing fees, or gasoline taxes?

~~~
throwawaymanbot
Is this how you would fund the military and healthcare?? with property and
gasoline taxes? how amusing.

Excessive tax is a burden, fair enough. But "Tax is theft" fetishism is just a
lack of the reality of how civilization happens and avoidance of societal
responsibility.

If you don't want to pay tax you should be micro charged for every single
little thing you do, and pay private prices for all your "Services"

~~~
tracker1
Well, plenty of countries manage on VAT, tariff, excise and lots of other
taxes... again, it doesn't _NEED_ to be income tax (frankly, I'm not a fan of
property taxes, but it's a reasonable approach to local roads). Also, I don't
feel that _ANYONE_ should have more than half their income taken in taxes,
period...

If a government can't manage to function on less than half the combined income
of all its' citizens, it shouldn't be doing some of the things it's doing. As
to the US, I feel the military should be cut dramatically, and that healthcare
really should have included reform to medicare/medicaid and va medical. A co-
op NPO would have been a better approach, allowing it as a baseline option to
increase competition with private carriers.

Also, normalizing the laws between the states should have been a larger
priority as well. Right now, inter-state carriers are pretty much non-existent
as a direct channel.

That doesn't even get into the bullshit passive-aggressive laws regarding
"women's health" from the right.

Just because I'm against raising taxes without cause doesn't mean I believe
there should be no taxes.. and yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing purpose taxes
closer to what they're being spent on. The layers of bureaucracy in a general
income/vat tax at a national level only feeds systemic corruption, and over-
spending.

------
jdhn
Here's[1] the link to the actual French government page that talks about the
visa in detail. I wonder how much of an impact this'll have since it requires
the applicant to have a masters degree or higher.

[1] [http://visa.lafrenchtech.com/4/french-tech-visa-for-
employee...](http://visa.lafrenchtech.com/4/french-tech-visa-for-employees)

------
mabynogy
It won't work. Fund raising like anything that involve a certain level of
power is political in France.

I love my country but its qualities relies elsewhere. For example, in its
healthcare system, in the transports or even in the nuclear industry (without
endorsing it).

Its a cultural issue that started with Louis XIV and Versailles (the
centralisation).

It's not a bad thing in itself. It's just a different path.

